# Is there a charity that I can send some cycling clothing to?



## PeteXXX (30 Mar 2020)

As the title says. 
I have some cycling stuff I no longer use. The local bike charity (Umbrella Fair) doesn't want clothing. The usual charity shops aren't likely to sell them. 
I have some bib shorts, tops etc. All decent and washed. 

Is there a UK charity I could post them to?


----------



## HMS_Dave (30 Mar 2020)

The only thing that springs to mind is perhaps selling them yourself and donate proceeds to a chosen charity. Places like Ebay do this. It's a bit specialised for charity shops i would say...


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Mar 2020)

I've thought of that, but don't use ebay for selling. I'm not sure I'd get much, anyway, so would rather just send them to where they might be of use.


----------



## davidphilips (31 Mar 2020)

What i do is just put cycling gear i am finished with into one of the local charity shops (goodness knows when they will open again) know some one will get some expensive gear for very little but way i look at it is good luck to who ever ends up with it plus the chirity gets some thing and it just may give others a good reason to look or keep looking and buying in the shop?


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Mar 2020)

That's what I might end up doing, when they eventually reopen if no one here can suggest anywhere more suitable.


----------



## Drago (31 Mar 2020)

To be fair Pete, if you scrape off the worst of the skid marks the charity shop probably would take them and sell them eventually.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Mar 2020)

Sure cycling for cancer have a couple of shops around


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Sure cycling for cancer have a couple of shops around


That's worth a search.. Ta 👍🏼


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> That's worth a search.. Ta 👍🏼


Yep. Found one, cheers. Cycling for cancer in Stratford on Avon looks good. I'll give them a ring.


----------

